# Building Better Biceps



## Mariko78 (Dec 15, 2013)

One of the biggest mistakes lifters make is to start the movement by launching the bar or dumbbell with momentum. Creating momentum at the waist causes the lifter to lean back, moving the tension from the biceps to other muscle groups. Lifters often cheat at biceps exercises when it gets most difficult, usually at the 90-degree angle. However, working through that sticking point will truly enhance overall improvement in the biceps. The desire to cheat by launching the weight with momentum is natural, but the best results will come if you force yourself to work harder when it gets harder


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Can we just ban this guy already??? Please?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

But Doc!  I wont know how much fruit to eat!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

That's simple...stop being gay, get yourself a girl and eat her


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

An apple bottom a day keeps the Doc away!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Amen to that! Maybe Mariko's posts ARE beneficial hahaha


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

Lets not get carried away Doc....Mariko is the only fruit that must taken in moderation.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Kind of like that apple mom gave me that one day in the 4th grade that got passed around the bus a few times?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

My mom gave me a sister that got passed around the school....but that is about it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

My mom gave me a younger sister too..consequently I got myself a gun...


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

Man, a gun would have made life easier.  I started working out....it was awful.  I couldn't do a plate on each side.  I was doing the 35lb dumbbells on the flat bench and I dropped them...a muscular midget saved my face.  Now I will **** someone up if they mess around with midgets.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

One of my ex's best friends had a fetish for midgets. Fukker subscribed to midget porn online, had several midget hookers, want to buy a Russian mail order midget bride, etc.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

What?!?!?!  Mail order midgets!?!  Why wasn't I told about this??? 

Wasn't this thread about bicep fruit or something?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

He seriously looked into it lol. Idk what it was about anymore and I don't think OP minds anyway but let's ask: hey Mariko, do you mind if we talk about midget wives in your thread and apple bottoms?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

I am going to seriously look into it.  

I am going to restate the question:  OP...you don't care if we hijack your thread......DO YOU???


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

Doc, Ive got it.  Tie it in....Building better biceps via making midget love.  If you cant get a peak tossing one of those around, you cant be helped.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Can you use bigger midgets for dat dere progressive overload lol


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 15, 2013)

DOC don't ban tiller yet. This shit is fun!@


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 15, 2013)

Wouldn't the concept of progressive overload as applied via midget tossing eventually plateau as they would no longer be "midgets"? Once it gets to tossing your training partner for distance, I think this approach has hit diminishing marginal returns...

Cheers Tilly!!!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Can you use bigger midgets for dat dere progressive overload lol



The student becomes the teacher....



NbleSavage said:


> Wouldn't the concept of progressive overload as applied via midget tossing eventually plateau as they would no longer be "midgets"? Once it gets to tossing your training partner for distance, I think this approach has hit diminishing marginal returns...
> 
> Cheers Tilly!!!



Wrong! You are wrong sir!  You can never outgrow midget training.  You just toss multiple midgets.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> DOC don't ban tiller yet. This shit is fun!@



I would never get in the way of your fun brother. Let's poke him with a stick and see what happens lol. 



NbleSavage said:


> Wouldn't the concept of progressive overload as applied via midget tossing eventually plateau as they would no longer be "midgets"? Once it gets to tossing your training partner for distance, I think this approach has hit diminishing marginal returns...
> 
> Cheers Tilly!!!



See below...or just get fatter and fatter midgets lol. I do like how you applied logical reasoning in your answer though. Reps for you Mr. Savage!!!!



joliver said:


> The student becomes the teacher....
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! You are wrong sir!  You can never outgrow midget training.  You just toss multiple midgets.



Tell Gina to get the midgets ready for tossing!!! I'm warming up in the bullpen.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

She's in the kitchen, barefooted.....greasin' em up! Its kinda sexy.....


----------



## Azog (Dec 15, 2013)

This **** is even more irritating than Kelvin. At least that emaciated Prince look-a-like leaves the door open for hilarious rebuttals. This shithead is useless.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Azog said:


> This **** is even more irritating than Kelvin. At least that emaciated Prince look-a-like leaves the door open for hilarious rebuttals. This shithead is useless.



He got us talking about midgets Azog...how's that useless lol?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 15, 2013)

Mariko78 said:


> One of the biggest mistakes lifters make is to start the movement by launching the bar or dumbbell with momentum. Creating momentum at the waist causes the lifter to lean back, moving the tension from the biceps to other muscle groups. Lifters often cheat at biceps exercises when it gets most difficult, usually at the 90-degree angle. However, working through that sticking point will truly enhance overall improvement in the biceps. The desire to cheat by launching the weight with momentum is natural, but the best results will come if you force yourself to work harder when it gets harder


 Jeezus! newsflash do you have some video...fuk I'm lost, do the results come from forcing yourself to hardly work at working yourself or yourself working at the force of results...dammit!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 15, 2013)

I have some videos of midget tossing.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 15, 2013)

joliver said:


> I have some videos of midget tossing.


I like where you're going with this!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 15, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Jeezus! newsflash do you have some video...fuk I'm lost, do the results come from forcing yourself to hardly work at working yourself or yourself working at the force of results...dammit!



Im with stone on this one.....im lost. Do i still bend my arms.....hmmmmm.  can i just will them to get big?  Shit i guess i have been doing it all wrong...damn how did i ever get my arm at 17.5 inches without this important philosophy?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 15, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Im with stone on this one.....im lost. Do i still bend my arms.....hmmmmm.  can i just will them to get big?  Shit i guess i have been doing it all wrong...damn how did i ever get my arm at 17.5 inches without this important philosophy?



 23 years in this game and woke up one morning with (BFA's) that's big fukin arms Mariko 78...NOW I find out I'm doing it wrong, well Alpha my man back to the drawing board.

Hey Alpha I'm going to flip a 180deg. on this very informative thread and ask you, when a member arrives at a 100 posts don't you get like a discount coupon for your next gear purchase or have a go at a member's ol'lady....or??


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 16, 2013)

Why are you all flamin this guy?


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 16, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> Why are you all flamin this guy?



I have my Tiller reasons.............


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 16, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Hey Alpha I'm going to flip a 180deg. on this very informative thread and ask you, when a member arrives at a 100 posts don't you get like a discount coupon for your next gear purchase or have a go at a member's ol'lady....or??



Stone you got it almost right.....you get to dig gear out of someone's old lady.....


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 16, 2013)

Mariko78 said:


> One of the biggest mistakes lifters make is to start the movement by launching the bar or dumbbell with momentum. Creating momentum at the waist causes the lifter to lean back, moving the tension from the biceps to other muscle groups. Lifters often cheat at biceps exercises when it gets most difficult, usually at the 90-degree angle. However, working through that sticking point will truly enhance overall improvement in the biceps. The desire to cheat by launching the weight with momentum is natural, but the best results will come if you force yourself to work harder when it gets harder



Good tip my man, keep em comin readin shit like this reminds us everyday of the little things we can do to get a hand up on the competition !


----------



## stonetag (Dec 16, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Stone you got it almost right.....you get to dig gear out of someone's old lady.....


If that is the case for every 100 posts, you have done some serious digging brother! lol


----------

